# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Dell Latitude e4200 κύκλωμα φόρτισης ή μπαταρία ?

## vortex

γεια χαρα σε όλους, 
εχω ενα παλαιό E4200 το οποίο κάποια στιγμή άρχισε να αναβοσβήνει με πορτοκαλί χρώμα το λαμπάκι της μπαταρίας και να μην την αναγνωρίζει καθόλου ούτε σε bios ούτε σε windows. Άλλαξα τα στοιχεία της μπαταρίας εσωτερικά γιατί ήταν η πιο φτηνή λύση που σκέφτηκα εκείνη τη στιγμή αλλά το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται. Το λάπτοπ βέβαια ανάβει με την νεα μπαταρία κανονικά απλά νομίζει οτι δεν υπάρχει μπαταρία. Πως να κινηθώ λέτε ?

----------


## marioland

Ανάβει μονο με τη μπαταρία χωρις να την αναγνωριζει?
Τη φορτίζει?

----------


## xrhstos1978

πάρε καινούρια μπαταρία. οτι και να κάνεις δεν θα σου δουλέψει, εχει μεσα eeprom που εχει καταγράψει ότι είναι χαλασμένη!

----------

marioland (20-03-19)

----------


## rayven18

Αυτό που είπε ο φίλος @xrhstos1978 ισχύει. Οι μπαταρίες έχουν ένα BMS εσωτερικά για να τις προστατεύουν απο διάφορα, όπως και να μετράνε τους κύκλους φόρτισης τους. Εαν ξεπεράσουν το όριο, αυτόματα κόβει οποιαδήποτε τροφοδοσία. Υπάρχει τρόπος να επαναπρογραμματίσης την EEPROM αλλα δεν ξέρω εαν αξίζει τον δικό σου χρόνο. Ορισμένες μπαταρίες ακόμα και να απενεργοποιηθούν, γίνετε με μερικά καλωδιάκια να κάνεις bypass

----------

xrhstos1978 (10-04-19)

----------

